# Burstners with Alde Heating



## osbam (May 17, 2006)

Owners of Burstners with the X250 engine and Alde heating should be aware of the following problem.

Where the engine hot water is teed off to the heat exchanger, one of the rubber pipes, about 70mm from the tee, may rub on a sharp-edged bracket, causing it to wear through with loss of coolant and attendant problems. This was discovered on a 2-years old Elegance, and one just a year old.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the warning, will look into it.  

steve


----------

